# BMW 330d or A4 1.9Tdi Quattro Sport



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

As the title suggests. Currently have an A4 1.9Tdi Quattro Sport, which is nicely kitted out with lots of extras, including cruise, sat nav (not plus). It's the wife's main drive to and from work.

Sat on the local garage's forecourt (well a Ssangyong dealer - presumably been traded in) is a 52 plate black BMW 330d Touring. It does look quite nice and I've glanced at it a couple of times, but walking past yesterday, I noticed they have chopped Â£2k off the asking price - it's now Â£13k. It's been there for a couple of months, I would think. Not really suprising that they can't shift it, as it's a small Ssangyong dealer in a small town - so possibly, a bargain waiting to be snapped up.

Our Audi is on a 53 plate with 60k on the clock. I don't know about the BMW milage or spec - but on principle, would you (be tempted?)...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Very...

the 330d is, by all accounts, an awesome car.

So much quicker than even your chipped 1.9 - and a lot nicer to drive.

Seems cheap though - is it astronomical mileage? Or is it not a 320d?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'd agree, that price does sound very cheap for a 330D. At that price i'd bite his hand off.

Defo a good move if everything adds up, the performance in the 330D is night & day compared to the 1.9TDI & so tuneable if you fancy going mad.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The 330d certainly gets a good write up. Is it a Sport or standard model?

Have you had a look at the used car section on the BMW website or Autotrader to check what similar models are on sale for? It could be that the Ssangyong dealer had initially over priced the car?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I have rung the dealer for more details:-

BMW 330D SE, Air Conditioning, Alarm, Alloy Wheels, AM/FM Stereo, Cassette Player, CD Player, Central Locking, Climate Control, Cruise Control, Electric Windows, Leather Seats, Parking Sensors, Power-assisted Steering (PAS), Premium Sound System, Tilt Steering Wheel, Xenon, Tracker. 63,000 on the clocker.

Now on offer at Â£12.3k - am sure I could get them down to 12 with ease, as they can't shift it.

Seems fantastic.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Automatic, I should mention... grrr. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think garyc and gcp (sp) should be able to give you more details, but I was sorely tempted until I mentioned the idea to the missus and she wanted the A4.

Prefer the looks of the A4, but you can't argue with that 330D engine.

204bhp IIRC - although the older ones may be less.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> I have rung the dealer for more details:-
> 
> BMW 330D SE, Air Conditioning, Alarm, Alloy Wheels, AM/FM Stereo, Cassette Player, CD Player, Central Locking, Climate Control, Cruise Control, Electric Windows, Leather Seats, Parking Sensors, Power-assisted Steering (PAS), Premium Sound System, Tilt Steering Wheel, Xenon, Tracker. 63,000 on the clocker.
> 
> ...


The Xenons, Leather, CD Player, Tracker and possibly the 'Premium Sound System', which I'm assuming is either the Harman Kardon or the BMW Speaker System set up, appear to be the only extras.

A very good spec though.  (What colour is it, BTW?)

I'd get down there pronto and offer them Â£11.5k. :lol:


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > I have rung the dealer for more details:-
> ...


It's the Harman Kardon upgrade. The colour is black.

Autotrader shows the best price when searching nationally is Â£13k for similar - and only 1 motor at this price.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

CH_Peter said:


> Automatic, I should mention... grrr. :?


I do recall reading somewhere that, due to the torquey nature of the 330d, it is well suited to an Auto box.

Some of the BMW Derv fans on here may be able to shed more light on this though.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> CH_Peter said:
> 
> 
> > Automatic, I should mention... grrr. :?
> ...


I'd be interested in hearing opinion, because I'm a manual man myself, and am gutted that some numpty would order a lovely 330d and then have an auto...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

It may be worth registering with a couple of BMW Forums and making a post or two.

http://www.bmwland.co.uk/talker/portal.php

http://forum.bmwcarmagazine.com/


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

The engine is well suited to an Auto as with that much torque, actually getting off the line in a manual may prove difficult & you'll shed tyres for fun.

Certainly not a reason not to buy, unless your dead against auto's but it will be a flying machine & at such a good price.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I'd find a bit more (or wait a little longer and look for a 03 204hp 6 speed with sport spec. I found the 185hp 5 sp SE that I drove to be a markedly different car to the bigger engined model.

Economy drops back about 5mpg on auto.

Still a far far better drive than an A4 tho. :wink:

Try and drive both 185hp and a 204hp versions to see for yourself. I am on my second one and still very satisfied.

Value looks about right, given softening of E46 values now E90 production and public acceptance has ramped.

I am currently looking at a 67K 03 plate 320i 2.2 6cyl sport saloon for Â£8250, for 'Her'...so they are about.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> I'd find a bit more (or wait a little longer and look for a 03 204hp 6 speed with sport spec. I found the 185hp 5 sp SE that I drove to be a markedly different car to the bigger engined model.


Drove a 185hp auto and thought it OK, compared to a chipped 1.9 A4 it will seem very smooth (no sudden rush) and very refined but no quicker in a straight line.



garyc said:


> Economy drops back about 5mpg on auto.


Could be in the high 20's around town, not many get more than low 40's on a run.



garyc said:


> Still a far far better drive than an A4 tho. :wink:


Definately :roll:



garyc said:


> Try and drive both 185hp and a 204hp versions to see for yourself. I am on my second one and still very satisfied.
> 
> Value looks about right, given softening of E46 values now E90 production and public acceptance has ramped.
> 
> I am currently looking at a 67K 03 plate 320i 2.2 6cyl sport saloon for Â£8250, for 'Her'...so they are about.


Thinking mine will probably stay in the family long term.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Agree with most of the above. My first 330d touring was an SE. I couldn't get on with the standard seats, I wouldn't buy another that didn't have the sports seats myself.

There is quite a difference seat-of-the-pants between an auto 184 and a manual 204. I guess a tuning box would make the 184 very quick, if not as ballistic as the 204 plus box.

As Gary says, auto definitely saps economy, I never better 33mpg on a tank. I could sometimes get over 40 on the manual (even with tuningbox).

All that said, good price if you can get it for Â£12k - this is less than 4 years old and well below 50% of its initial purchase price which at that spec would be around Â£30k.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

gcp said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I'd find a bit more (or wait a little longer and look for a 03 204hp 6 speed with sport spec. I found the 185hp 5 sp SE that I drove to be a markedly different car to the bigger engined model.
> ...


I'm going for a drive this afternoon, in a much more cautious frame of mind following this thread. Am sure it will be a nice drive, probably much nicer than the A4. Just depends how much nicer I feel it is than the A4, because the Audi is running nicely, with no known issues.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well, drove the 330d last night. In short, we won't be changing. Whilst the drive and ride are doubtless superior to the A4, it simply doesn't feel that much quicker and it it isn't nearly as nice a place to sit as the A4 - in fact, the dash feels like it's been lifted from the 1980s. The engine, whilst being far more refined and smooth, didn't do enough for me - possibly it would be better to drive as a manual, but the A4 being remapped, perhaps I was expecting too much.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

The longevity of a six cylinder BMW would worry me. There are far too many horror stories of turbos and auto 'boxes lunching themselves at modest mileages (approx. 60k) to make one a "safe" private used purchase. As a new car they certainly have handling balance that AUDI cannot even dream about with their nose-heavy, front or four wheel drive configuration. All the larger turbo diesels feel less "urgent" than the 1.9Tdi 130 whether they are BMW, AUDI or MB. Their smoother torque characteristics mask their superior pace. When comparing the A4 1.9 Tdi 130 with the BMWs, their (BMW's) superior ride and refinement, and particularly the E60 5series lack of wind noise, add up to a less demanding time for the senses! Dynamically the BMWs are superior, however as a used purchase, whilst not perfect, the A4 is probably a more robust proposition.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

ag said:


> The longevity of a six cylinder BMW would worry me. There are far too many horror stories of turbos and auto 'boxes lunching themselves at modest mileages (approx. 60k) to make one a "safe" private used purchase. As a new car they certainly have handling balance that AUDI cannot even dream about with their nose-heavy, front or four wheel drive configuration. All the larger turbo diesels feel less "urgent" than the 1.9Tdi 130 whether they are BMW, AUDI or MB. Their smoother torque characteristics mask their superior pace. When comparing the A4 1.9 Tdi 130 with the BMWs, their (BMW's) superior ride and refinement, and particularly the E60 5series lack of wind noise, add up to a less demanding time for the senses! Dynamically the BMWs are superior, however as a used purchase, whilst not perfect, the A4 is probably a more robust proposition.


Must say I'd totally disagree about the BMW 6cyl longevity argument - the 320d has shown it's the most susceptable to turbo problems - only garyc has had a turob issue with a 330d, AFAIK.

With regular servicing its good for easily 200k.

Pete - try a 204hp manual example, if remapped/Tuning boxed then so much the better. Its light and day compared to the A4. Only area the A4 pips it I think is the interior - layout/materials and leather in BM are generally only so-so.
HTH


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

jonno said:


> Must say I'd totally disagree about the BMW 6cyl longevity argument - the 320d has shown it's the most susceptable to turbo problems - only garyc has had a turob issue with a 330d, AFAIK.


To my knowledge there has been at least one other forum member with a 3.0L TD that has let go big time. Plus my step brother's 528i, plus a mate of mine's M3. And I don't know too many people with BMs! I tink the smaller sixes are more robust.

The turbos going on 2.0 Litre TDis was when they first went to 150 BHP and they had a faulty / poorly specified batch of Turbos and they nearly all went pop.

The current 5 Series is still having constant upgrades to give new I-Drive functions and fix glitches. It is the most poorly thought out piece of toss to find itsself in a production car in the last 20 years. Buttons and relays do it better!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Think you made the right choice to stick with what you have, but then I'm biased :wink:

As you say you have no issues with the Audi and personally I would find moving to an auto a little disconcerting. Also agree with the comments about the interior, the A4 is a lovely place to be in.


----------

